# Repeat Customers



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Picked up my first repeat pax the other day. Dropped her off at work. About a $20 fare for a 25 min drive. A few hours into my morning so most likely won't happen often.

Just was curious to know if anyone has a pax that they routinely pick up or has picked up multiple times and how it went/goes. And does that pax tip ?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

With so many new drivers out there I couldn't get by without my regulars. I live in a large, easy to get lost in apartment complex so other drivers avoid my area, allowing me to sit at home with a descent customer base to myself. Most of my pings from home are repeats. Most still don't tip but it creates a very pleasent ride, the occasional free coffee etc, and is an easy way to get 5* ratings. Many have given me their Uber schedule so I know when and where to log on. Although a day that I am available for regulars usually means it's slow it's also nice to know I can make some money without a lot of dead miles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have picked up this lady who lives in Bloomingdale four times: twice on Uber Taxi, twice on UberX. She leaves the tip on Uber Taxi on its default twenty per-cent setting. She does not tip on UberX.

I do not pick up the same person twice, or more frequently, often.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Half my rides are repeats and / or neighbors...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I just picked up this guy who is a bartender for the 3rd time. I like him - he's very pleasant but he only gets a 4 (I think you know why) and yet every time I pick him up he is still a 5. Is uber resetting his score?


----------

